
IntelliJ IDEA 2020.1 EAP is open - nskvortsov
https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2020/01/intellij-idea-2020-1-eap/
======
_virtu
No matter how hard I try, I can't get away from JetBrains. I've been
grandfathered into their original pricing for the toolbox, so that makes it
even harder. I have a plugin I've written for VS Code that was part experiment
to see if I would have good uptake into the editor and part as a way for me to
learn how to contribute to the plugin ecosystem. VS Code just isn't fast
enough on medium to large projects. And it's never felt as much of an ide in
comparison to JetBrains tooling.

I love the JetBrains toolbox. Webstorm is wonderful for all things frontend
and I've heavily used Intellij for Elixir development. The level of polish for
this tooling is ridiculous and I would recommend anyone who hasn't given their
work a shot to go out and try one of their editors for your language of
choice.

Things I can't live without in the JetBrains ecosystem

\- VCS integration

    
    
      - Hands down the best integration in comparison to GitLens or any other plugins I've used for VCS in other editors and it's built right in.
    

\- Local history

    
    
      - This has saved my ass a few times over. It's amazing how far you can go back. And yes I know what version control is.
    

\- Refactoring

    
    
      - It's just worlds better in comparison to what VS Code/Atom/Sublime/Eclipse/NVIM offer.
    

\- Language support

    
    
      - The number of well written plugins out there makes the VS Code ecosystem pale in comparison.
    

\- IdeaVim

Things I wish were a bit easier in the JetBrains ecosystem

\- Sharing configs

    
    
      - I love VS Code's philosophy of making all configs accessible/shareable as json.
    

Nice job to the JetBrains team. Seriously, you've made a fanatic out of me.

~~~
bullsandabears
I'm also a huge fan of JetBrains products and how they work together. It's at
the point where I'm thinking of slogans for them, like 'At JetBrains, the E in
IDE stands for experience'... or maybe 'ecosystem' (needs work). Several times
I've realized I could use a tool for X, and found it's already a feature
they've already created.

One more great thing to add to the pile:

\- Teamcity, the only CI/CD software doing actual 'configuration as code'
using kotlin. Others (that I know of: jenkins, github action, gitlab) use an
arcane-DSL-backed yaml file and call that 'code'. I'm not sure why copy-
pasting plaintext files that throw away most the benefits of using code and
IDE's have taken the software world by storm. They've become the standard API,
or even UI in some cases, and it's just slow/unabstractable/non-extensible.
I'm glad JetBrains has not jumped on that bandwagon and continue to focus on
making a streamlined end-to-end dev experience and cater to the coders within.

~~~
oweiler
Jenkins has a Groovy DSL for several years. YAML support came much later.

------
sa46
I adore IntelliJ. Some neat features I've discovered recently.

\- Structural replace is sed with ASTs. It's really cool.
[https://www.jetbrains.com/help/idea/structural-search-and-
re...](https://www.jetbrains.com/help/idea/structural-search-and-replace.html)

\- Task tracking to report how long you spend on a task. This is nice to see
how far off the estimate was and include integration with Jira.

\- The database extension (datagrip) is awesome for figuring out Database
structure and building queries with auto-complete.

I'm looking forward to performance improvements. I get bouts of ~150ms typing
latency which are not fun.

------
ctas
Really excited about the speed improvements they promised for this version.
Even on a machine with 16GB RAM and increased max. memory for the JVM the UI
just feels too slow.

~~~
namibj
Easy fix: replace the the existing _GC_ line with

    
    
      -XX:+UnlockExperimentalVMOptions
      -XX:+UseZGC
    

and enjoy no more visible lag spikes.

~~~
yole
If it was this easy, we'd have enabled this by default. Unfortunately by far
not all UI freezes in IntelliJ IDEA are caused by GC, and ZGC is not a
wholesale performance improvement even for those scenarios which do depend on
GC.

~~~
s1k3s
[deleted]

~~~
yole
A lot of our work is open-source. You can easily see that our investment into
improving our products, visible through the open-source repositories, has been
steadily increasing every year.

~~~
marmaduke
I don't think you guys should feel like you need to respond to these sorts of
comments. JetBrains products are so clearly genre defining and to have some of
them for free is just a cherry on top.

------
galkk
My prediction/hope for 2020 is that JetBrains will release lightweight
competitor to VSCode

~~~
ZeroCool2u
This is actually on the 2020 roadmap! They're planning on releasing a
lightweight editor mode. [1]

1\. [https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2020/01/intellij-based-
ide-f...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2020/01/intellij-based-ide-features-
roadmap-for-2020/)

------
a-wu
> With v2020.1 EAP we are fully moving to JetBrains Runtime 11 (JBR11), and
> will no longer distribute builds with JetBrains Runtime 8 (JBR8). Please
> note that all the IntelliJ IDEA 2020.1 updates both in the IDE and the
> Toolbox App are coming with JBR11.

Does this mean I need to have JDK 11 installed too? We're still using JDK 8
because Spark 2.x doesn't support JDK 11, and having multiple JDKs sounds like
a pain.

edit: nvm. Looks like JBR doesn't have a JDK dependency.

~~~
iSnow
>having multiple JDKs sounds like a pain.

If I may, I'd like to recommend jabba for JDK switching, it's not my project,
but it's really making my life easier:
[https://github.com/shyiko/jabba](https://github.com/shyiko/jabba)

~~~
ilikehurdles
Thanks, haven't heard of jabba. I use sdkman! and others I know use jenv.

------
mrbigbritches
Does this mean we can finally use a 4K monitor on OSX?
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JBR-526](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JBR-526)

~~~
KenanSulayman
I'm using WebStorm 2020.1 EAP on my LG UltraFine 5K and it works well, and I
have done so for at least a year. Connected via TB3, 2016 MacBook.

One thing that could help is killing Docker, everything becomes more
responsive -- on Mac that is, given that it's literally a VM running on
Hyperkit. That's especially the case when you have a big project on in
Jetbrains IDEs (CLion, WebStorm, IntelliJ, ...).

------
soulnothing
One of the things I find interesting here is the SQL support via JaSync. A
competitor to JDBC using netty and kotlin coroutines, or on Java Completable
Futures..

[https://github.com/jasync-sql/jasync-sql](https://github.com/jasync-
sql/jasync-sql)

Spring R2DBC and Vertx are built atop that library. I'm also working on a
micro orm using it. But it's really nice to see that become a first class
citizen in the IDE.

~~~
kjeetgill
Nitpick: I think it's J-Async not JaSync. As in an asynchronous SQL
implementation.

For anyone else wondering, I believe it targets just MySQL and Postgres.

------
elcomet
EAP means early access program.

------
jammygit
I’m buying a jetbrains sub in a couple of weeks. Is it correct to say that the
webstorm features come with rider? I’m confused by their marketing
descriptions.

------
walkingolof
Wonder if they are using the Graal JIT compiler that comes with JDK 11...

~~~
yole
No, IntelliJ IDEA doesn't use Graal at this time.

------
lawnchair_larry
I tried IDEA and liked it, but I noticed that it’s perpetually spinning my CPU
at 10-15% even when sitting idle. That’s a battery killer that I don’t need. I
like editors that use no CPU and do nothing when I’m not using them. Anyone
else experience this?

~~~
jfim
If I remember correctly, there's a battery friendly mode that can be enabled
in the file menu which stops background indexing.

~~~
toyg
Yeah, PowerSave Mode definitely makes a difference, but you lose a ton of
functionality (like highlighting errors, missing imports etc).

